# Mt. Rose - North Tahoe/Reno area



## The Last Laugh (Jan 4, 2011)

Valentines weekend I took my Gf up to reno for a nice little getaway and to take her up for her first session of the season. Since we were staying in Reno and we were going to board on Saturday we wanted to go somewhere that was close and to a mountain we both haven't gone to before. I usually shred at Northstar because of their terrain park but going to Northstar on a Saturday is not the business....unless you like 30-45 min lift lines and groups of people chilling in the middle of the runs throughout the mountain. So we decided to go to Mt. Rose. Being my first time there, I was excited to explore the mountain kinda like going to Disneyland for the first time as a kid. To make this short and sweet, the moutain was awesome. Hardly any wait for lift lines, no one was rude on the mountain, and the people that worked there were great. It was just and overall epic day. My Gf isn't a great snowboarder but she went on the blues with me...they were nice, wide, and long runs. since the mounatin wasn't crowded, i was able to help her with her carving since she could utilize the whole run by making wide turns. I wasn't able to hit the park as much as i wanted to, since i was with my gf, but I was able to mess around with a couple of boxes n rails. The one thing that i didn't try but wanted too were the black diamond chutes they had. oh well, theres always next time. So if you're in the Reno area and want a mountain you can own at, hit up Mt. Rose.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, I went to Mt. Rose about a week ago for the first time, and it was awesome. At first I was kinda irritated by the long walk from the parking lot to the lodge, and the lines to get a storage box, but once I got on those wide open cruisers, I had lots of fun.

It's too bad Mt. Rose is so much further (furthest?) compared to the other resorts, otherwise I'd probably be going more often from now on.

One staffer I talked to though said Mt. Rose has trouble attracting more snowboarders because they're not known for their park stuff.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

cocolulu said:


> Yeah, I went to Mt. Rose about a week ago for the first time, and it was awesome. At first I was kinda irritated by the long walk from the parking lot to the lodge, and the lines to get a storage box, but once I got on those wide open cruisers, I had lots of fun.
> 
> It's too bad Mt. Rose is so much further (furthest?) compared to the other resorts, otherwise I'd probably be going more often from now on.
> 
> One staffer I talked to though said Mt. Rose has trouble attracting more snowboarders because they're not known for their park stuff.


Long walk from the parking lot? Far away? Are you talking about the same Mt. Rose? One of the things we love about Mt. Rose is that you can park right near the lodge (either one of them). Maybe you're one of those guys who shows up at ten o'clock and wonders why he has to park in the overflow lot? And while the drive is a bit longer than Homewood or Squaw, it's still not bad, especially for us Ice Coasters used to driving three hours to hit VT. I love Mt. Rose. Those chutes are amazing, and even those long blacks down the front are fun for bombing. There are lots of wide cruisers, super nice vibe and friendly people. And 2-for-1 Wednesdays. But funny, I don't remember any park at all. It is def more of a skiers mountain, but I would never even consider Diamond Peak over Mt. Rose, unless I had little kids, a noob girlfriend, or was just plain bored and I couldn't get anywhere else. I mean, it's pretty, but that ridge trail gets old after your twentieth time...and there's no way to avoid it.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Long walk from the parking lot? Far away? Are you talking about the same Mt. Rose? One of the things we love about Mt. Rose is that you can park right near the lodge (either one of them). Maybe you're one of those guys who shows up at ten o'clock and wonders why he has to park in the overflow lot? And while the drive is a bit longer than Homewood or Squaw, it's still not bad, especially for us Ice Coasters used to driving three hours to hit VT. I love Mt. Rose. Those chutes are amazing, and even those long blacks down the front are fun for bombing. There are lots of wide cruisers, super nice vibe and friendly people. And 2-for-1 Wednesdays. But funny, I don't remember any park at all. It is def more of a skiers mountain, but I would never even consider Diamond Peak over Mt. Rose, unless I had little kids, a noob girlfriend, or was just plain bored and I couldn't get anywhere else. I mean, it's pretty, but that ridge trail gets old after your twentieth time...and there's no way to avoid it.



LOL, yeah I'm guilty of arriving at 10 o'clock. But damnit, I think I got more exercise walking up the hill back to the car than I did snowboarding for several hours. The staffer helping us park was all joking "Yeah, you're probably closer to Incline Village than you are the lodge..."

I will definately go back to Mt. Rose. I think it's worth it. I'm still saying Alpine Meadows is my fav. though :cheeky4: Everything just clicks there... and they don't make you take a hike when you wake up a bit late


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rose was one of the mountains we hit when we stayed in Incline Village. Great mountain! Even though it's not right on the lake like the other resorts, the view was still awesome from the peak. Definitely had fun on that mountain. I too wasn't able to hit that chute you are talking about for the same reason that I was with my wife and her sister who aren't as skilled.

They didn't have a park when I was there. They had maybe one rail and one narrow box. I was there early this season though. Oh, and yea, the staff are super duper friendly.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Mt. Rose is one of our favorites, haven't been there in a few seasons, though. Couldn't get up there in the late-March storm last spring. Been only on the Main Lodge side. How's the Slide Lodge side?

Long walk to the lodge, ha. Northstar made a snowboarder out of me. Couldn't stand schlepping across the Village cobbles in ski boots and carrying skis and poles one more day. So thank you for that, Northstar.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kauila said:


> Mt. Rose is one of our favorites, haven't been there in a few seasons, though. Couldn't get up there in the late-March storm last spring. Been only on the Main Lodge side. How's the Slide Lodge side?
> 
> Long walk to the lodge, ha. Northstar made a snowboarder out of me. Couldn't stand schlepping across the Village cobbles in ski boots and carrying skis and poles one more day. So thank you for that, Northstar.


Slide Lodge was totally rebuilt, reopened last season. It's a beautiful lodge, very clean and modern, but still relatively small. It actually conveys the feeling of the old Slide Lodge, still has picnic tables in the snow overlooking the Wasatch Valley. First time we went we parked at the old Slide Lodge. It was a Spring-like day, people were BBQ-ing in the parking lot, playing frisbee. It was such a fun place...the new lodge still has that same big parking lot, just a short walk to the lift.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kauila said:


> Mt. Rose is one of our favorites, haven't been there in a few seasons, though. Couldn't get up there in the late-March storm last spring. Been only on the Main Lodge side. How's the Slide Lodge side?
> 
> Long walk to the lodge, ha. Northstar made a snowboarder out of me. Couldn't stand schlepping across the Village cobbles in ski boots and carrying skis and poles one more day. So thank you for that, Northstar.


One of the best days I've ever had at Tahoe was actually at Northstar. One of those infamous Tahoe snowstorms hit mid-day and it started dumping. Everyone left the mountain so we headed to those blacks on the non-resort side. Best runs ever, top to bottom in calf-deep freshies without seeing another person. I LOVED that. Otherwise, Northstar's parking and base village sucks ass.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> One of the best days I've ever had at Tahoe was actually at Northstar. One of those infamous Tahoe snowstorms hit mid-day and it started dumping. Everyone left the mountain so we headed to those blacks on the non-resort side. Best runs ever, top to bottom in calf-deep freshies without seeing another person. I LOVED that. Otherwise, Northstar's parking and base village sucks ass.


People did that at Diamond Peak! Well, that place wasn't crowded at all to begin with. A little pow dump and people go home... WHY!?!?!?!?!?! Me, my wife, and her sis just slapped on our goggles and rode from peak to base all day long. No one in sight. Stopped wherever we wanted for pics and just general screwing around in knee deep. Was such a sick way to end the Tahoe trip.

Oh, and those neglected side hits on the groomers. I made tracks all over the sides of pow build ups. Boggles my mind that people don't hit those. I can really see why people become powder junkies. We just don't see that kind of stuff here in Michigan. I felt like I was in heaven. :thumbsup:

Sis-in-law after getting stuck in waist deep. Had to walk down to us.


----------

